# 921 & 34" directview tv questions



## wfhuber (Oct 6, 2002)

I apoligize if this is the wrong place for these questions but I am new here. We have a local Dish dealer installed 921 and 34" directview tv. For the most part it is a terrific setup and we enjoy it very much. We do have a couple questions. If anyone else has this same setup:
1. Did you receive a manual with the TV?
2. Did you recieve a remote with the TV? Seperate from the Dish remote.
3. During a 4x3 satellite or OTA transmission is the left letterbox narrower than the right letterbox bar? (balck bars & grey are also narrower on the left)Mine is in all 4x3 pictures. Yes, the format button will "fill" to the edge and 16x9 transmissions are full screen, but when the 4x3 letterbox is present the left letterbox on ours is about 1 inch narrower than the one on the right.
I am trying to find out if the tv needs a centering adjustment or if the 921 is off center (because I had to adjust the EPG to the right to see it completely).
We have had a couple of timers dropped but it may have been me, so I will wait on that issue.
Thanks for your help,
Bill


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

wfhuber said:


> During a 4x3 satellite or OTA transmission is the left letterbox narrower than the right letterbox bar? (balck bars & grey are also narrower on the left)Mine is in all 4x3 pictures. Yes, the format button will "fill" to the edge and 16x9 transmissions are full screen, but when the 4x3 letterbox is present the left letterbox on ours is about 1 inch narrower than the one on the right.
> I am trying to find out if the tv needs a centering adjustment or if the 921 is off center (because I had to adjust the EPG to the right to see it completely).
> We have had a couple of timers dropped but it may have been me, so I will wait on that issue.
> Thanks for your help,
> Bill


Hi Bill. Can't answer the first couple of questions, since I don't have that setup, but I can answer the last one. The 921's 4x3 output is centered correctly. Try recording the HD Net test patters and then check your screen geometry (deflection settings) on the final test pattern. I saw exactly the same problem at my friend's house last week. I took my 921 over there for him to try it out on his 65" Mits RPTV. What was perfectly centered on my Hitachi was way to the left on his TV. We spent about 4 hours adjusting his screen geometry and then all looked fine.

.....G


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

wfhuber said:


> I
> 
> 1. Did you receive a manual with the TV?
> 
> Bill


Try the web site for rca or thomson electronics (same company). You can download manuals in pdf format there. May not have exactly your model, but I bet the manual is the same. I have the rca 34" I bough separately from Circuit City. It has integrated DVD player. But the manual covers funvctions in separate sections, so if you don't have the DVD, just ignore that section.


----------



## WHNB (Jan 15, 2004)

wfhuber said:


> 1. Did you receive a manual with the TV?
> 2. Did you receive a remote with the TV? Separate from the Dish remote.
> Bill


(1) I had the 34" direct view HDTV installed with the 811 satellite receiver. I received a manual for the 811 and another manual for the HDTV. The "Dish Network HD Monitor Guide" is written to encompass not only the 34" CRT, but also the 40" rear projection HDTV that Dish Network also offers. The HD manual is 8x10" and 44 pages.

(2) I only received one remote that operates both the 811 and the 34" direct view by pressing either the "SAT" or "TV" buttons at the top left of the remote.

(3) I noticed that when I chose the black bars format that the right bar seemed to bow or bend slightly outwards in the middle; it was not perfectly straight. I never noticed the black areas as being unevenly spaced (left vs.right), but I cannot doublecheck because my 34" direct view cannot be powered on ever since a 30-second power failure while the set was on last Tuesday.


----------



## wfhuber (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I downloaded the pdf so I now have a manual to refer to. I setup a timer to record the test paterns but it didn't fire. Oh well maybe next time. Thaks again,
Bill


----------

